# other possible products to make



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

The problem with any leather treatment (other people's or yours) is that it always changes the color of the leather somewhat. I'd just put a warning to that effect on the label.

I like beeswax and Vaseline about 1:1 melted together for leather treatment and hoof dressing.


----------



## bee crazy (Oct 6, 2005)

*Americans will spend $10 billion + this year on their pet*

All natural pet shampoo with beeswax and honey. Dog treats made with honey as the sweetner. My wife has sold these at $5 for a 10 oz. pkg.


----------



## berkshire bee (Jan 28, 2007)

Thanks Michael. 

Quote:All natural pet shampoo with beeswax and honey. Dog treats made with honey as the sweetner. My wife has sold these at $5 for a 10 oz. pkg. 
Beecrazy
Do you have a recipe or is that top secret? If so, maybe I'll just have to experiment on my sister's dog. I've also heard of someone who shampoos horses with a honey based shampoo. It's supposedly great for their coat. I don't know if it would attract bees though.


----------



## bee crazy (Oct 6, 2005)

Well the dog biscuit recipe was in the November bee culture magizine. Ann Harmon's cooking with honey section. It was presented as christmas presents that could be made, I believe. When the tainted China dog treat scare hit this past spring the wife got out that article and started baking. The dogs liked the treats so well she took some to the farmers market against my better judgement :0 but she ended selling them all and now we have people calling for them dog gone treats. Actually they are good, fresh, but they get very hard dried out. I'll try to pry that recipe from her.

The dog shampoo will have to be developed. I was thinking on starting that project this year. Just too busy building bee hives now.


----------



## Joel (Mar 3, 2005)

There are some good receipes in the old Bee Cultures for furniture polish if you access to them. Of course there's always pollen and propolis tincture to add to what you already have.


----------



## riverrat (Jun 3, 2006)

I agree with Mike all leather changes color when waterproofing is added. I would further sugest telling them to try it on a small area before doing the whole shoe. IMHO anyone putting waterproofing on ther shoes are not to worried about there cosmetic appearance. Or they wouldnt be wearing them when and where water proofing is needed. I am looking to add new products one of them soon will be waterproofing using beeswax. I like the idea of doggy treats. Do these sell well.


----------



## bee crazy (Oct 6, 2005)

riverrat said:


> I agree with Mike all leather changes color when waterproofing is added. I would further sugest telling them to try it on a small area before doing the whole shoe. IMHO anyone putting waterproofing on ther shoes are not to worried about there cosmetic appearance. Or they wouldnt be wearing them when and where water proofing is needed. I am looking to add new products one of them soon will be waterproofing using beeswax. I like the idea of doggy treats. Do these sell well.


Mr riverrat, you would not believe how fast these dog biscuits go. I ve seen people go without because their dog needed their treats. Go figure
We started out at our farmers market with a dozen pakages, we put up a doggie treat sign, every time a pooch came by with it's owner I gave it one biscuit. Next thing I know women fighting over doggie treats. Now we don't even advertise. We just make dog cookies all the time.


----------



## Hobie (Jun 1, 2006)

I love Sno-Seal beeswax leather waterproofing. I do not condone plagarizing, but it might help to see how they describe their product:
http://www.atsko.com/products/waterproofing/sno-seal.html

(I particularly like the part about how it helps prevent you from getting tired!)

This website has the disclaimers on darkening and use on suede, etc. 
http://workingperson.com/products/8...ml?source=aw&gclid=CKXXmdiG5ZACFQaAgwodkjnhWQ

(I do not understand the difference in opinion regarding use with Gore-Tex.)


----------



## Chef Isaac (Jul 26, 2004)

bee crazy:

Do you sell these at your stand that you sell your honey at?


----------



## RAlex (Aug 18, 2001)

Berkshire Bee I found a book at dadants that has a ton on projects using bees wax and honey . It is " Super Formulas " , Arts and Crafts , How to make more than 360 useful products that contain Honey and Beeswax . By Elaine C. White. It is well worth the money to buy it....Rick


----------



## berkshire bee (Jan 28, 2007)

RAlex, Thanks. I noticed the book at Betterbee last time I was there, but didn't look through it. For some reason I was thinking it was along the lines of those books that focus on cleaning solutions and such. I'll check it out next time I'm there or online.


----------



## bee crazy (Oct 6, 2005)

berkshire bee said:


> RAlex, Thanks. I noticed the book at Betterbee last time I was there, but didn't look through it. For some reason I was thinking it was along the lines of those books that focus on cleaning solutions and such. I'll check it out next time I'm there or online.


There is actually a store front at Better bee?


----------



## Sprig (Oct 31, 2007)

*Dog biscuits*

Can some one post the recipe for November bee culture magazine Ann Harmon's cooking with honey section the dog biscuits? I just signed up and have not received my first subscription. I tried a search and found nothing. 

Thanks
God willing & the creeks don’t rise & I’ll be there.


----------



## berkshire bee (Jan 28, 2007)

bee crazy said:


> There is actually a store front at Better bee?


bee crazy, Yes. The first time I went there I was surprised since I expected a huge store. The actual storefront is small but the connecting warehouse is large. It's nice because it's wooden buildings, not a big ugly steel building. On my second or third time there, they greeted me by name when I walked in the door. That really makes a customer feel good. The store has honey, candles and molds,soaps and equipment on display as well as a very good stock of books. They also have a little bargain shed. Down back is a building where they hold the classes for beginners as well as soap and candlemaking classes. It's a nice little set up. I live in MASS. It's about an hour and fifteen minute drive for me, so I usually compare the shipping rates on what I want with the cost of driving and how bad I need something. I also really enjoy the ride up there. If you're close enough it's worth the drive, and you get to see or try on things that you want to buy. I've always had a pleasant experience going there.


----------



## bee crazy (Oct 6, 2005)

Sprig said:


> Can some one post the recipe for November bee culture magazine Ann Harmon's cooking with honey section the dog biscuits? I just signed up and have not received my first subscription. I tried a search and found nothing.
> 
> Thanks
> God willing & the creeks don’t rise & I’ll be there.



Next Thread down, unless someone adds on. Dog biscuit thread


----------

